
An Open Response to Taylor Swift's Rant Against Apple - ColinWright
http://nextshark.com/an-open-response-to-taylor-swifts-rant-against-apple/
======
natch
Nice try, but if the photographer is only getting paid when their work is
used, don't they have themselves to blame, for refusing to work on a work-for-
hire basis?

That aside, comparing someone (anyone, not necessarily Taylor Swift) who has
poured a lifetime of effort into their music with someone who brings so much
less to the table doesn't seem fair. I'm not saying photographers bring
nothing to the table. But it's arguably less, and it's also an apples to
oranges comparison.

